# Governor question on 3 hp Brigg and Stratton Tiller



## lburg (Oct 23, 2008)

I am trying to fix a Simplicity front tined tiller with a 3 hp Briggs and Stratton motor. When I start it up the motor is racing way too fast. I can manually pull the governor and the motor will slow down. The governor looks like it is controlled by air being pulled through by the fins on the starter (where pull cord is). I would appreciate any help. Also the pull cord pulls out and won't wind in itself. Is there a way to rewind the recoil or would I need to replace this?

Thanks


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

can't help with the governor not familiar with it but the recoil needs replaced on the cord pull cord assembly. sounds like its worn.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The recoil spring might be broken being it does not recoil. Usually if a couple inches of rope does not recoil the spring can be wound a little tighter to solve this problem. Are there any other holes on the governor lever if so try moving spring to another hole. Governor might need to be adjusted. Is there an adjustment screw that the throttle makes contact with if so try turning it in.
Dean


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

You didn't give us a model to work with but air vane governors are basically the same. Check the system for binding or twigs that may be causing the governor to bind. If you need to adjust there is a spring that goes to a bracket behind the throttle control hookup in the center of the carb. The adjusting is done by bending the tab the spring hooks on to. Ease tension on the spring (bend toward engine) to lower RPM. 

Mike


----------



## lburg (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I rewound the coil spring but had to cut about 6 inches from the cord. The coil was bent backwards. It works for now but I will replace. Thanks Mike for the info on the governor. I bent the tab and it works great. Thanks for taking time to help me.


----------

